

Ask HN: Purpose of email address in blogs' comment box? - sirtel

WordPress blogs (and some other websites) require email addresses. The email addresses are only used for sending notification of replies, isn't it? (or a kind of CAPTCHA). Some people are reluctant to type their real email or just give up leaving a comment. The owners may miss some opinions from those people then.
Sample page:
http://wpthemetutorial.com/2013/05/02/working-with-vagrant-and-wordpress-basics/
======
hollerith
What email address in comment box?

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sirtel> has a field for email address,
but that is a profile page, not a comment box. Did you mean to write "profile
page"?

~~~
sirtel
(My name is green, oh I'm a green hand then) Sorry, my fault. I mean comment
box in a blog. One must type email address before submitting. like this:
[http://wpthemetutorial.com/2013/05/02/working-with-
vagrant-a...](http://wpthemetutorial.com/2013/05/02/working-with-vagrant-and-
wordpress-basics/)

